# répondre avec citation / problem with the reply with quote button



## Micia93

Bonjour à tous, 

je n'arrive plus à répondre à un poste avec la citation. La touche existe, mais lorsque je clique dessus, la recherche "tourne" indéfiniment, et ne me redirige pas vers le poste auquel je veux répondre

merci de votre aide!


----------



## DearPrudence

Maybe the English version will be more successful ! 

The "reply with quote" still shows but on clicking it, nothing happens. It just seems to load but doesn't redirect anywhere.


----------



## Micia93

what you describe with the english version is exactly the same with the french one! (as far as I'm concerned)
What can we do then?


----------



## DearPrudence

Micia93 said:


> what you describe with the english version is exactly the same with the french one! (as far as I'm concerned)


Yes, that was just a mere translation of your problem. I must say my reply with quote button is working perfectly!


----------



## Micia93

ha ok Prudence! how silly am I !!!!


----------



## jann

Pour moi ça fonctionne... 

Avec ce genre de problème, c'est toujours une bonne idée d'essayer de vider le cache (anglais, français) de votre navigateur...


----------



## Micia93

Merci Jann 

je vais essayer ça!


----------



## The Prof

Have you tried clearing your cache, Micia, and if so did it work?

I have been having similar problems for the past few weeks, and it is getting worse. my "reply with quote" function has just done exacly what you described above.  I am also having problems inserting emoticons and accents, and editing my posts - approximately 50% of the time, the page freezes, with no response from WR.  I have tried clearing my cache but this hasn't made any difference.  Not being a computer buff, I am wondering if I have done it incorrectly!


----------



## Micia93

Thank you to care the Prof! 

I have printed Yann's link and I admit it is complex for me (I'm not very keen on IT language), so I haven't tried in fact 
so what I do whant I want to answer to a specific post, I copy and paste!


----------



## jann

The Prof said:


> I have been having similar problems for the past few weeks, and it is getting worse. my "reply with quote" function has just done exacly what you described above.  I am also having problems inserting emoticons and accents, and editing my posts - approximately 50% of the time, the page freezes, with no response from WR.  I have tried clearing my cache but this hasn't made any difference.


I'm sorry to hear you've been having problems.  Maybe try one more time, following the instructions for your browser at the link I gave above?  Just in case you somehow didn't manage to get it cleared the first time. 



Micia93 said:


> I have printed Yann's link and I admit it is  complex for me (I'm not very keen on IT language), so I haven't tried in  fact


Mais  ce n'est pas bien difficile, ne vous laissez pas intimider !  Et vous  ne risquez rien ; je vois mal comment vous pourriez bousiller votre ordi  en essayant de vider le cache, même avec une fausse manip'. 

Pour Internet Explorer 8 : 


Allez dans le menu "Outils" et choisissez "Options Internet". 
Cliquez sur l'onglet "Général". 
Dans la section "Historique de navigation", cliquez sur le bouton "Supprimer...".  Une nouvelle fenêtre s'affichera. 
Cochez  "Fichiers Internet temporaires" (c'est là votre "cache").  Décochez  toutes les autres options (sauf, bien sûr, si vous voulez supprimer les  cookies, l'historique, etc. en même temps, mais cela n'est pas  nécessaire). 
Pour valider, cliquez sur le bouton "Supprimer". 
S'il vous reste de petites fenêtres ouvertes, fermez-les en cliquant sur "OK" ou sur "Annuler", peu importe.
C'est une bonne idée de fermer Internet Explorer et de le rouvrir après. 
 
Au lien "français" que j'ai mis dans mon post précédent, il y a même des apperçus d'écran pour vous guider.

*J*ann


P.S. More info, to help demystify this "cache":  
Basically, the "cache" is a place on your hard drive where your browser keeps a temporary copy of web pages you've visited  -- or of portions of those pages.  This way, the next time you visit one of those sites, you  won't have to wait to download all the information because your browser  "remembers" some of the content from your previous visit.   Obviously this is most useful for logos and layouts and images and other  things that don't change, not for the actual posts in WR threads!   The idea is to make things faster for you and easier on servers.  But  sometimes -- if you're having page load problems -- it's best to start  from a clean slate and get brand a new version of the page, fresh from  the server.  So you clear your cache.  Then the next time you come to  WR, your browser will be forced to get new copies of everything.  Sometimes this solves the problem.


----------



## The Prof

I have just tried again, Jann, but am still having problems.
I don't know what is happening, because as yet I have only encountered problems on this site, and although it began back in February (I think), it seems to be getting worse.


----------



## mkellogg

Prof, this definitely sounds like a JavaScript issue, and the usual solution is to clear the browser's cache. You might want to try again or confirm that what you did last time was indeed a clearing of the cache.  Other than that, I suggest that you try a different web browser such as Firefox or Chrome to see if it works there.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

The Prof said:


> I have just tried again, Jann, but am still having problems.
> I don't know what is happening, because as yet I have only encountered problems on this site, and although it began back in February (I think), it seems to be getting worse.



I have had the same problem, since aproximately February, but only in this computer I am using now.
If I went to my other computer, I could answer with no problems.
I have apparently solved in the option ( sorry, I have it in Spanish)


Controles del foro
Opciones misceláneas
Editor normal: Controles de formato extra ( no interfaz mejorada)

I am afraid that it depends on the web browser. This computer uses Bing, and my second computer ( where I had no problems) uses Chrome, but now, with the changes I mentioned above I have no problems with Bing.

I hope it helps


----------



## jann

Interesting, thanks Pablo. 


PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Controles del foro
> Opciones misceláneas
> Editor normal: Controles de formato extra ( no interfaz mejorada)


These settings are not part of your web browser.  They are part of the way you configure your profile/preferences for your WordReference account (_modificar opciones_).

For those who use the English-language interface, Pablo has noticed that switching from the full WYSIWYG editor to the more reduced "standard" editor seems to help:  Edit options > Miscellaneous Options > Standard Editor.  Unfortunately, several features -- including clickable accented characters -- are not available in the "standard" editor.


> I have had the same problem, since  aproximately February, but only in this computer I am using now.
> If I went to my other computer, I could answer with no problems.  [...] I am afraid that it depends on the web browser. This computer uses Bing, and my second computer ( where I had no problems) uses Chrome, but now, with the changes I mentioned above I have no problems with Bing.


Bing is not a browser (_un navegador_); it's a search engine (_un buscador, como google_).  Did you mean to say that your computer with posting problems has Internet Explorer as a web browser?  

If you are able to post without problems from one browser (e.g., Chrome) but you have trouble when you use a different browser (e.g., Internet Explorer), then this would suggest that the problem is a JavaScript issue.  And if switching to the  "standard" editor seems to help, that also would indicate that the problem is probably related to JavaScript. 

That said, I'm afraid that knowing it's a JS problem doesn't help you post.   

Since Chrome seems to work for you, can you install it on your other computer and stop using Internet Explorer?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

jann said:


> Interesting, thanks Pablo.
> 
> These settings are not part of your web browser.  They are part of the way you configure your profile/preferences for your WordReference account (_modificar opciones_).
> 
> For those who use the English-language interface, Pablo has noticed that switching from the full WYSIWYG editor to the more reduced "standard" editor seems to help:  Edit options > Miscellaneous Options > Standard Editor.  Unfortunately, several features -- including clickable accented characters -- are not available in the "standard" editor.
> Bing is not a browser (_un navegador_); it's a search engine (_un buscador, como google_).  Did you mean to say that your computer with posting problems has Internet Explorer as a web browser?
> 
> If you are able to post without problems from one browser (e.g., Chrome) but you have trouble when you use a different browser (e.g., Internet Explorer), then this would suggest that the problem is a JavaScript issue.  And if switching to the  "standard" editor seems to help, that also would indicate that the problem is probably related to JavaScript.
> 
> That said, I'm afraid that knowing it's a JS problem doesn't help you post.
> 
> Since Chrome seems to work for you, can you install it on your other computer and stop using Internet Explorer?




Thank you for your clear explanation.
As you can see, I know almost nothing about this field, but I use to solve my little problems.
Yes, I use Chrome instead of Bing ( Internet Explorer) and everything is OK


----------



## Youngfun

I have sometimes another problem with this.
When clicking on "Reply with quote", the editing box becomes "grey" instead of white. But it's not a big problem as I can still write on it.


----------

